# 1964 GTO Post Coupe restoration part 1



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's a look at the restoration being done on my 1964 GTO. This is PHS documented as an original factory 4 speed manual with Tri-Power original 389 numbers matching motor. I'm keeping it original looking as possible, and always used original style restored parts when replacements were made (except tires and wheels for a little variety). Stuff like adding a new repo tachometer, exhaust system/splitters, etc. Although a restoration was done on this car in the 80s, my goal is to mainly remove rust, bring the car back to it's original factory color (silvermist gray), and recondition ALL the trim and bright work and re-chrome bumpers. I'm also taking this opportunity to replace all the windows, refinish the stock wheels, engine bay and restore some of the interior as needed.







As my existing paint is getting stripped off, you can see the car has a substantial amount of plastic repairs from last restoration. 














We cut out the bad areas and patched. Both sides in the panel area (behind quarter glass) also required patches.







It looks like the hood was patched with brass and what appears to be rivets, this is what was causing some of the cracking in the front area. We cut and patched with new steel as this '64 hood is not reproduced.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*1964 GTO Post Coupe Restoration part 2*

GTO in next stage of primer here and the interior is out. We're putting in new reproduction carpeting. 














My trunk used to have spatter paint always rubbing off. I decided to have the trunk floor painted the same as body color, just like the factory did originally. During the removal of the spatter, we found that it was replaced with 3 piece replacement sections. That's why the plastic is under the spatter. Didn't need replacement. Attached are photos of inner quarters with spatter removed, we have found quarters were also replaced.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*1964 GTO Post Coupe Restoration part 3*

They did the GTO primer/wet sanding and prepared for refinishing. Here's a few photos of some of the areas being done in rally mat black such as radiator core support, fender skirts, firewall, etc. 














Trunk now in exterior color just like original. Trunk lid underside.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*1964 GTO Post Coupe Restoration part 4*

Some under the hood components now in the rally mat black.














And some basecoat photos.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*1964 GTO Post Coupe Restoration part 5*

Some shots with clear.





















Then frame, core support area.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

man i am liking that painted trunk, glad my 66' was factory splatter that would be a lot of work if it wasn't fresh metal....very nice looking car and you can't help but love silver mist. send more pics as you get them. every car i see getting closer to completion is motivation to get mine in paint in the spring.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you. Yes you are correct on the hard, messy work in that trunk. Here's some shots of the car being reassembled..


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be really nice car. I like the color and it looks like a super paint job. 

My Grenadier Red '64 Post coupe is at the point that the engine, transmission, and gas tank need to be put in. The floor was replaced, so the bucket seat brackets also need to be welded in before I can put the carpet and seats in. 

I've attached a few photos of the progress including a picture of the car in 1987 when we picked it up from a farmer's field in Missouri.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great work, *DAVE & RICHARD*!!!!!!!! Love those 64's......Les:cheers


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Richard,

Did you ever replace those kick panels? Mine are cracked in the vent area and was looking for a replacement, but learned they aren't made yet. Only the ones for a/c cars are reproduced. Yours look really nice from the picture.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> Great work, *DAVE & RICHARD*!!!!!!!! Love those 64's......Les:cheers


:agree SWEET! Man, you guys are making my mouth water with those things.


Bear


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a pair of black ones and I painted them with Krylon Plastic paint. It goes on easily and stays on very well.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

While you have access to the vent doors behind the kick panels, you should redo the vent door seals. They are made of foam rubber. The old ones can be removed by drilling out some rivits. Rivits this size and style are available from hardware stores that have those drawers of bolts, etc. It's not a difficult job, but helps reduce wind noise when you get the car done.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

What did you do with the bucket seat tracks. They rust badly as they are not painted from the factory. I've got mine cleaned up, but not protected. Thinking of using some Rustoleum clear on the rails and painting the "feet" with chassis black as the factory hit them with overspray when painting the floor with the buckes in place.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank's for posting, gents. I especially like Dave's "restored in one day" format!!! Saves months of anxiety! Excellent work, excellent color(s). Always loved '64's, never had one. Almost, several times, but never quite made it.....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

man daves been savin up. looks real nice. richard did you pick that car up in 1977?


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

No, I picked it up from a farmer's field in Missouri in 1987 after the '64 I had bought new burned up in a house fire. This car had an Olds 425 engine and Turbo Hydramatic in it at that time. It sat at a body shop for more than 20 years partially completed because the guy at the body shop kept putting off working on it. I finally picked it up from the body shop in 2007 and took it to another body shop. They took the frame off the body and did the necessary body work. I picked it up from that shop in 2008 and have been working on it since.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Richard Boneske said:


> What did you do with the bucket seat tracks. They rust badly as they are not painted from the factory.


Thanks for all the comments everyone. 

On those seat tracks, after reading this I asked the shop to check into it...good suggestion. Also, my kick panel air vent flaps are OK as they've been worked on previously.

Dave


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

wow, after 20 years at my shop storage would have been more than the car was worth!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice, Dave and excellent choice going back to the original color. Love the Silvers...:cool


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow...I am speechless on both cars! Makes me want to win the lotto and pull my car apart! Keep the posts and pictures coming! :cool

Rickster


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Again, I'm really appreciating the comments. Wanted to show a shot of the "deluxe wheel discs" that was originally ordered on this car per my Pontiac build sheet. I recently got these from hubcaps.com out of California and was amazed how nice they are. They are reconditioned originals. These will go on the original steel wheels that are being painted 60% gloss black powdercoat. What do you think of these choice of hubcaps? Have you ever experienced these falling off while driving?







Below is a shot of the so called "dogdish" hubcaps that was also available on the '64 car, as I'm sure many of you already know. I was using these before and they always stayed on just fine. I hope the full wheel discs above stay on OK as well. Any suggestions or tips on how to keep full wheel hubcaps from falling off?








Dave


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Man they did a great job on those deluxe wheel discs. If you done mind me asking for was the cost in GTO dollars?? Les


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome Cars! It's always nice to see some inspiration. :cheers


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks again! Here's a little more assembly-some weatherstrip of doors, trunk, window trim shots. POR 15 was applied under floor insulation for protection..


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

continued..


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking very nice!!!

I like the underhood shot showing the semi gloss, do you know what brand, type and maybe a paint code for the underhood black you used?

-Thor


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I know it's DuPont Rally Matt Black. I'm sure I can get the code and send you a private message.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## gregthor (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Dave, 
About the hub caps, I have used the deluxe hub caps for years without trouble losing one. I install mine by first installing the air stem through the hub cap and then working my way around the outside with a rubber mallet. On other similar design hub caps I have had to bend the prongs to get a tight fit if they are loose after installation. With fresh paint on your rims, I suspect you will be fine. If you like to switch hubcaps or wheels often do the dog dish first because the deluxe will scratch the rim and you will see this if put the dog dish on after the deluxe caps. And to state the obvious a balanced wheel will help hub caps stay on but by the looks of your car I know you will have balanced wheels. I also have a set of spinner caps. They really scratch the rim because the prongs to hold them on are really strong due to the weight of the cap. 
Personally I like all 3 versions but use the spinners the most. The deluxe are easier to clean.
Any of these will look great on your car.
Happy New Year and your car is looking great!
Chief


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's re-chromed front and rear bumpers, window trim, T-3 headlamps. 








































I decided to get a reproduction battery from this place
Antique Auto Battery 
and got this battery 
Antique Auto Battery - DC12-Delco Battery
Anybody have any experiences with them?

Dave


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Car looks great! I don't know anything about Antique Battery. I'm going to use a battery cover--fake Delco with yellow caps. As I've learned from experience, these engines need a battery with A LOT of cranking amps! This way, I can use a 900 or 1000 cca battery but will look like the old Delco tar top. I think the originals were 550 cca. 

That reminds me---When my '64 GTO was less than a year old, someone stole the original battery when I was parked in front of my Grandparent's house in Athens, Wiscosnsin. Very unlikely event in 1965!!


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks. Yes the reproduction battery is 750 CCA. I used to have the Diehard Gold which was 795 CCA and never had issues with that. Seems I should be OK with this one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

daveh70 said:


> The repo battery is 750 CCA.


Looks like a good battery but no prices on the web site. Do you need to call and ask ?


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Suppose you do need to call them.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's the grill installed after it was straightened and polished, then re-painted black like original. Also the tail panel pieces were reconditioned and painted red between the chrome ribs like the factory. I even have the GM code for the DuPont mix to get the Marimba Red color right. The taillight lenses are new reproductions.

Also few shots of the new carpet being put in. Also here's a reproduction of the original battery I bought.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice Dave..rear seat belts interesting. Rick


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes I know not that original with the rear seat belts. I do have kids and it's nice to take them for a ride once in a while. My wife would never let me with no seat belts.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Actually, I think it's a great idea to have them. My family goes out in mine from time to time and it always worries me when I have them in the back seat.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Cars looking really nice !! Those seat belts look like the same ones I bought for my Chevelle off ebay. The chrome buckle is nice as is the webbing. I wish the bolt ends were chrome too but for less than $100 for 4 belts, shipped, I can't complain...


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome progress, I did the same thing with my Tempest and the back seat. I added enough seat belts for everyone... Keeps them in the car when you scare 'em when the Pontiac is unleashed...


-Thor


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Underside*

Thanks for all the compliments. Well here's the GTO underside. The bumpers are back and look great. Here's some shots I took of my car on the lift today. They cleaned up the underside and with undercoating & POR-15 on the frame and other areas. Car should be done very soon. First shot you see here is before the painting...freshly painted shots follow.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

outfreskingstanding!!!!! Love it!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree Great job!!


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks. Now here's original steel wheels that were blasted then powder coated. Here's a few shots of them mounted with new bias ply red line US Royal tires I got from Coker. They are built in original molds. Also here's the "deluxe wheel" discs going on them. The project just about done.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Whew.... that's a nice car. Congrats!


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

It looks AWESOME!!! The pictures are inspiration for my project.

-Thor


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks. And here's a closer shot of the US Royal Bias Ply tire/wheel with correct wheel disc.








Dave


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well the car is done. Drove it home today. Excellent weather for the ride. It was a very good experience. The shop I used is called "Bump and Grind" in Homer Glen, IL. The job took about 4 months to complete. I believe they did a real quality job. I highly recommend them. What follows are some pictures I took when picking it up. Job well done.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

SWEET!!!!!!....Love the brightwork on the post cars, cant wait to get mine in paint, priming it tomorrow.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Dang Dave...that is a beautiful car!!!!!!!!!! Well done!

Rick


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Excellent, just in time for the warm weather. The body shop has had mine for 4 months and so far all they have done is take it apart and blast it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful car
Enjoy all the praise you get with it...:cool


----------



## [miko] (Feb 17, 2011)

*Wow...*

Love the detail on the underbody and engine bay. That's a sweet inspiration. Someday, someday...


----------

